# Tbol only Results and Review



## TJones (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I just finished my first Tbol cycle and thought I'd review it.

Starting at:

6'3" 104kg around 14% bf

Was looking to gain some size with minimal fat gain/bloat. My hair has been beginning to recede over the last few years so wanted to use something that shouldn't effect it, and Tbol sounded good to me. (I really wanted to use test, but didnt fancy my chances using finasteride with it)

I was aiming to do 8 weeks, starting at 60mg for a week, then going to 80mg for the remaining 7.

So first week not too much happened, gained a bit of weight. Felt completely normal.

Upped dose to 80mg halfway through second week. At the beginning I felt a bit off and headachy, but that settled down and I was fine.

Libido went up a bit too.

Over the next few weeks saw some nice weight and size gain, still feeling fairly normal but slightly lethargic.

Towards week 6 my weight plateaued and I decided to up the dose to 100mg. Weight remained the same, but side effects began to show. Felt sleepy all the time, bit headachy, but libido went up loads!

Also began to get early symptoms of gyno, at this point I decided it was time to stop.

Calories started around 4.7k cals a day, then slowly increased to 5.2k cals at the end. Eating around. 340g protein, 600g carb, 140g fat a day.

week 1 starting at 104kg 14% bf

week 2 104.4kg

week 3 106kg

week 4 107kg

week 5 108.8kg

week 6 110.6kg 15-16% bf end

Strength gains weren't that noticeable really. Was mainly training for reps and a good pump anyway.

Arms unpumped grew from 16 1/2 inches to just over 17 inches. (17 3/4 pumped)

I feel it was a great first cycle, hardly any side effects and gained loads of weight and size, around 6kg with only 1-2% bf gain! Muscles felt hard and dry, absolutely no bloat. Would definitely recommend to anyone wanting to use steroids and not lose their hair.

This is a link to a graph of my weight gain, you can see where I started the cycle, just before the 6th, and where I increased my dose to 80mg on the 18th.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/tjones-albums-gains-picture147446-caption.html

Now I'm just beginning PCT with nolva, 20mg first 2 weeks, then 10mg second 2 weeks with loads of test boosters etc.


----------



## CharlieE (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds really good mate, well done, in thinking of my first cycle ever and now balancing between some test e or Tbol


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you think the lethargy could in any way, be attributed to your very high carbohydrate intake?


----------



## TJones (Jul 30, 2012)

No because I was eating over 500g of carbs a day for a long time before I started the cycle and I was OK.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I begin my Tbol cycle next week - 80mg x 8 weeks. I'm using D-Hacks, which lab did you use?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Any before after pics?

What lab?


----------



## TJones (Jul 30, 2012)

I used wildcat labs.

Also wouldn't really advise doing any more than around 6 weeks unless your continuing to gain weight.


----------



## TJones (Jul 30, 2012)

Update: Just starting week 2 of PCT and weigh at least 110kg. Strength pretty much the same. Also feeling fine, no sides.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Symptoms of gyno?

Glad no sides now though


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Tbol and gyno doesnt add up, something is wrong.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

my first cycle was of tbol too, last year, i loved it! 80mg day for 5 weeks, Prochem stuff...Amazing pumps and libido, some water too...i ended with 16pounds, but lost 6 after pct.


----------



## TJones (Jul 30, 2012)

For the gyno, I know tbol isn't directly supposed to cause it, but I've read of quite a few other people getting it. I think It's just due to hormones being all messed up and imbalanced. It's fine now anyway.


----------



## TJones (Jul 30, 2012)

Update: Start of week 3 and now dropped to 109kg, thats 1.6kg lost. Hopefully I wont lose any more than that.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

tbol can still cause gyno, just because it does not aromatise into estrogen your body can still produce a high amount on its own...


----------

